# T3 Protocol Questions



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am working on a project that uses the proprietary protocol developed by BEA, T3. I'm still a little new to the concepts shared between Java objects that this 'was developed' for.

As I understand it currently, the T3 protocol was developed to be quick, especially on the wire. It supports Server <-> Server connections by opening sockets. It supports Server <-> Client connections again by opening sockets.

Where does HTTP fit into all this and can T3 over HTTP support Server <-> Server connections or is it Server <-> Client based only!

With a Wireshark capture, the T3 protocol does a 2 message handshake (after the TCP 3 message handshake). When T3 is used over HTTP, I am seeing 4 TCP connections opened up with some giving GET/POSTS and others just giving POSTS. Is this how HTTP works, multiple sockets/ports opened up for 1 connection?

Answers to any and all of these questions are greatly appreciated! 
Regards.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,
Is this for school-related? If so, we do not provide direct answers for project school-related assignments/projects (check the TSF Rules.)


----------

